# Deputy Sheriff Sergio Aleman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Sergio Aleman*

Milwaukee County Sheriff's Office, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Tuesday, July 31, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 7/31/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Sergio Aleman was killed in an automobile accident on I-43, at Winnebago Street, at approximately 12:15 pm.

The sheriff's office motorist assistance truck struck the back of a flatbed tow truck that was stopped on the shoulder of the highway. Deputy Aleman was extricated from the vehicle and transported to Froedtert Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff David Clarke Jr.
Milwaukee County Sheriff's Office
821 West State Street
Room 107
Milwaukee, WI 53233

Phone: (414) 278-4766

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21346-deputy-sheriff-sergio-aleman#ixzz22HygKbS5​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

RIP Deputy Aleman


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

RIP Deputy Aleman.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

